
Chicago public school CEO faces 7+ yrs in prison, thanks to mother with a blog - Oatseller
http://illinoisreview.typepad.com/illinoisreview/2015/10/chicago-public-school-ceo-faces-7-12-yrs-in-prison-thanks-to-mother-with-a-blog.html
======
Oatseller
Chicago Tribune has additional info

[http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-barbara-byrd-
bennett-p...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-barbara-byrd-bennett-plea-
met-1013-20151012-story.html)

